# Why fly?



## Red Ruckit (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm not sure if any of the people here have worked aviation jobs or worked with closely any others of the field.

I've heard it's one of the most fantastic lifestyles the military has to offer.

I hope you'll feel free to share any relevant experiences or stories related to life in the military aviation field!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 10, 2015)

Red Ruckit said:


> I'm not sure if any of the people here have worked aviation jobs or worked with closely any others of the field.
> 
> I've heard it's one of the most fantastic lifestyles the military has to offer.
> 
> I hope you'll feel free to share any relevant experiences or stories related to life in the military aviation field!


Aircrew life can be hard, but very rewarding (especially in the AF).
Sometimes I wish I had a chance to take that route.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 10, 2015)

I hate driving so I always try to fly


----------



## digrar (Sep 10, 2015)

I fly commercially 100 odd times a year for work, flying sucks.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 10, 2015)

Jet-A in your hair sucks.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2015)

IMO, the best part of flying is exiting the aircraft in flight, DZ's tend to be less crowded than airports and you have all your luggage and guns with you immediately.


----------



## AWP (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm not a shoulda' woulda' coulda' kind of guy because I think that's very insulting to one's family, we make our choices and we live with them, but I'd honestly council someone looking to join the military to either A) Shoot someone in the face (or directly support those who do) OR become aircrew. Sure, other options exist, but I'll bet if you took those two off the table then the remaining cases of "enlistment regret" fall into the low double digits. I've always enjoyed flying and it rarely bothers me.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I've always enjoyed flying and it rarely bothers me.



I don't mind flying, it's the gagglefuck at either end of the flight that makes me want to puke.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 11, 2015)

Ignore the knuckle draggers.
My son does Afghanistan 60 days at a time vice 13 months straight.  He then flies to Germany for beer, brats and boob-alicious German Women.

It's a hard life (your biorhythms will be fucked up forever), but you'll travel and see a lot of places. 

All four services have enlisted aircrews, but you'd be hard pressed to convince me the AF doesn't do the best job of catering to the zipper suited sun gods.

Biggest drawback to flying is the college educated whiners in the front seats.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 11, 2015)

You also get to directly support the shooters.  Bringing them into a LZ/DZ.....


......or resupply missions afterward.  Someone who willing to hack the mission and stretch the rules is alway valued.


----------

